# difference between name brand and generic



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep reading on this forum that I should be taking the name brand thyroid medication instead of the generic I don't understand why. My doctor gave me levothyroxine but I haven't filled the script yet, should I ask the pharmacist to give me synthroid instead, isn't the synthroid the name brand. Do you think the pharmacist can fill my script with the name brand med even if my doctor wrote the script for the generic if I ask, or will my doctor have to send in a new script :sad0049:


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the doctor has to specify name brand. But from everything I've heard around here, and what my doctor said, name brand is the best!

He said if you get generic, different companies do different things. So one month you may be fine, and the next batch you get, you feel like crap and your labs are all over the place! He said it even happened to his own WIFE!! They spent $7,000 to try and figure out why she was so off on her labs. That's when they figured out it was the generic meds. and he said NEVER AGAIN will she get that, or any of his patients!!


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

I was hoping because I haven't filled the script yet, that when I go there I could just ask them to give me the name brand. It ****ses me off I wait years to get meds, and then they give me the crappy generic stuff  I guess I will just have to call the doc's office ad see if they can switch it. Well it's good to know why the generic is bad, yeah I surely don't want my labs getting all messed up..


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the key is to be consistent. If you go generic, stick with the same manufacturer etc.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> I think the key is to be consistent. If you go generic, stick with the same manufacturer etc.


Yes. that.

That was basically what my doctor was saying. Sometimes the pharmacy gets some from a different manufacturer....and you don't even realize it! That's when trouble happens.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

kat92 said:


> He said it even happened to his own WIFE!! They spent $7,000 to try and figure out why she was so off on her labs. That's when they figured out it was the generic meds. and he said NEVER AGAIN will she get that, or any of his patients!!


Too bad he and his wife had to be educated through the school of hard knocks. On the plus side, all of his thyroid patients will probably be doing much better!

Brand-name is absolutely the way to go. The trouble with generics is it's like roulette -- whatever your pharmacy is, there is no telling who will be supplying them with generics this month vs. next month.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks to all that replied! So I went to the pharmacy to switch but they said they will have to call the doctor to approve it, to switch to the name brand, so it looks like I will have to wait a few more days but at least then I will get the right stuff, I have waited so long to start medication that if I am going to do this I am going to do it right, ya know


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yayyyy!!!! it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Manufacturer consistency is what you want to do when taking generic or brand T-4 replacements.

I have been on Generic Unithroid since my TT and have never had an issue.

I go to 1 pharmacy which keeps Unithroid on stock for me. They have even added a few patients to using Unithroid within that pharmacy because it's considered generic.

I will disagree that thyroid hormone generic's are bad - what they are is slightly different in absorption because of different fillers used. They all use the same active ingredient.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was on Levoxyl forever [generic] and had no problems. Also was on Levothyroxine [generic] for a long time without problems. Same with brand name Synthroid.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I was on a generic levothyroxine for awhile and it was fine. I went to the same pharmacy and they stocked from the same company. The pharmacist just said to make sure the pills always looked the same-- different colors with different doses but same shape.

Once things went haywire, the endo switched me to Levoxyl b/c it has limited fillers to make sure it wasn't a consistency issue. (it wasn't...).

Just as long as you're consistent with the same brand and how you take it, it should be fine. I do think having a name brand makes it a little easier to keep tabs on the supply, so it's probably worth the few days now to save you some time in the long run.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

_Could_ you be totally fine on generics? Sure.

But who wants to take the chance, especially when fluctuations in generics are a known issue? One of the goals of treatment should be to eliminate as many variables as possible that could possibly affect hormone replacement. Same reason they tell you not to take it with calcium, not to store it in a hot or humid environment, take it at the same time daily, etc.


----------



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks to all that replied, so I went and asked for the name brand stuff, so now I am just waiting to get it. I am so excited to finally start medication :hugs:


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

The problem with taking generics is that the store will order whatever is available at the time.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take Synthroid. Doc tried a generic and YUCK. My body knew it wasn't Synthroid. My mother is the same way and her doctor won't allow her to take ANY generic thyroid medication. She is on Synthroid too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm on synthroid too...started there, haven't wanted to rock the proverbial boat, and lik eit very much...but I do think many people do just fine on generics. That said, money is tight for a lot of people and if anyone out there is reading and counting their pennies, I think it would be fine to give a generic a try and see how you do.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm on synthroid too...started there, haven't wanted to rock the proverbial boat, and lik eit very much...but I do think many people do just fine on generics. That said, money is tight for a lot of people and if anyone out there is reading and counting their pennies, I think it would be fine to give a generic a try and see how you do.


And there is always the wonderful insurance that won't cover a brand name if a generic is available. I have two health insurance plans and neither one will cover Synthroid because it's a "brand name" and there is a generic for it. I have to pay for it out of pocket. Thank God it's not that expensive.


----------

